# What are some of the common no-no foods?



## 14824 (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone,I've had IBS for a while but I am wondering if there are common foods that affect all IBS suffers. Do certain foods affect some and not others?Also, on thing I don't understand is -- how come I can tolerate raw tomatoes but when I have cooked tomatoes --tomatoe puree or sauce it irritates my bowel. Does anyone have a similar problem to this?


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi kim there are lots of trigger foods but some of them depend on the person i know high fat foods are bad but if you have a look on this website trigger foods it has a big list of trigger foods hope this helped


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No food effects all IBS sufferersSome foods are common triggers because they tend to cause diarrhea or gas and can do so in non-IBSersGreasy/fatty foods. Things with High fructose corn syrup or sugar alcohols (like sorbitol and that is whether it is natural like in some raw fruits or added as a sugar free sweetener). Also foods with raffinose (cause gas, what makes beans the musical fruit and also in cabbage family veggies).Not sure about the tomatoes. Have you made your own cooked tomatoes as most commercial products may have things in them like high fructose corn syrup that could be part of the problem. You might try cooking some tomatoes as plain as possible to see if they bother you or if it is just when doctored up with other things. Some compounds in some vegetables are much more available after cooking (and tomatoes do that with Lutien I think it is ) and that may be the issue. Something that you need to cook the tomatoe to get out where it could effect you.K.


----------



## Jazzi7 (Dec 15, 2005)

Generally I try to avoid fatty foods, artificial sweetner, chewing gum (mints are better coz the chewing action and sometimes the sweetner in the gum can upset your tummy), red meat can be a problem, ordinary milk especially if it's not skim or low fat, spicy foods, eggs, cabbage, beans, garlic, some fruits, i think yoghurt even can do it to me...


----------



## Jazzi7 (Dec 15, 2005)

Oooh and I forgot I stay well away from fizzy drinks of any sort or try to pick the least fizzy if I must... and bananas and sultanas don't treat me well either...


----------



## 16664 (May 11, 2006)

Hello,I just wanted to add my 2 cents worth...LOL!I have had IBS-D for 17 years now and have found the following foods to be NO-Nos for me but may vary with you!ChineseMexicanDiet SodasAlot of Water (fast drinking of water also)Pepermint Candies/FlavorCinnamanAnything FriedChicken in any form or fashion Hamburger MeatThats the main items! I hope this helps!


----------



## 18679 (May 7, 2006)

hi there,basically every food I like upsets my digestive system. But some of my worse triggers are;full fat milk Coffee ( so as you can imagine a latte is one of the worst things I can have.


----------

